# AirBag Fault



## DJ_YellowGTO (Oct 8, 2004)

Has anyone in this fourm yet get the air bag fault message yet? Got it the other day why driving and now it is on all the time.


----------



## WJentsch (Oct 4, 2004)

I got the message, but that was immediately after getting rear-ended, so probably not much help there.


----------

